# Livery near to South Chailey/ Lewes/Plumpton/Wivelsfield



## HannahCarrick (30 April 2014)

Hello,

I am finally getting myself back into horses after 4 years (not sure how I managed so long!) and have found a horse. Now just looking for a livery yard and was wondering if anyone has any recommendations/knows of any with availability.

I am looking for DIY/Assisted, or to be honest just some grass and a stable as she is only rising 3. I live in South Chailey, so would prefer as close as possible but can travel a reasonable distance.


----------



## ktxsuperstar41 (4 June 2014)

HannahCarrick said:



			Hello,

I am finally getting myself back into horses after 4 years (not sure how I managed so long!) and have found a horse. Now just looking for a livery yard and was wondering if anyone has any recommendations/knows of any with availability.

I am looking for DIY/Assisted, or to be honest just some grass and a stable as she is only rising 3. I live in South Chailey, so would prefer as close as possible but can travel a reasonable distance.



Click to expand...

Hello I am moving out of my DIY / Assisted livery at North Barnes Farm, Plumpton Green to get my horse professionally broken. It's a 12x12 American barn stable, AYTO, assistance if required. 20x40 outdoor ménage, close to South Downs for hacking said I would help to find a replacement. 

Kate


----------



## Jayzee (4 June 2014)

There are a number around all close to great hacking
To name a few Maltings Stables on streat lane, Golf course farm in wivelsfield,North Barnes Farm in Plumpton, Bevern Bridge Stables in south chailey, Wivelsden Farm in wivelsfield. There are lots in the area, keep an eye on the Friday ad and possibly put an ad on facebook.
Enjoy getting back in to horses


----------

